# central illinois - get together & friendly competition!!!



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

guys - been too long since we've had a gtg/show/competition right here in central illinois and the time has come.

i have been working with mobile audio in normal and toby is all for having a laid back event right here in normal, illinois.

no definite plans just yet, but we are thinking end of the month.

pass the word - would be really nice to finally meet some of you!

i will post up a flyer as soon as we nail down the details...more to come...


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

just an update... met with the owner last night and we are a go for this.

i will make a flier soon, but the basic info is this:

*sunday, sept 28th @ 1pm
mobile audio in normal*

five spl classes based on cone area
two sq classes for 1-seat and 2-seat listening positions
$5 one time entry fee to compete which will help cover some sort of prizes (tbd)

folks, please come out and enjoy a good time. if needed, we can use the lot across the street for additional parking. we'll call this more of a laid back get together/show atmosphere and less of a competition. the idea is to get folks together with similar interests and have a good time.

this is the first time we've tried a sq competition here, and none of us are pros, so judging will likely be very loose and subjective. if anyone has experience in this area who would be willing to lend some ears for the day, we'd be very much appreciative.

see you then!
- ben


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

guys - we are going to postpone this until likely spring. simply not enough time to plan and promote. we've seen that there is some interest - we're going to take some time and do it right come april/may.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow that was close! I had planned on going, it's a day before my birthday and I probably would have gotten some ****. THEN my parents offered to take the boy from Fri night to Sunday, and I AM NOT passing up a weekend ALONE with the wife to let some strangers poke around my whip


----------

